
Why I’m Launching 6 New Startups in the Next 6 Weeks (Even If I Can’t Code) - karimboubker
https://medium.com/life-tips/why-i-m-launching-6-new-startups-in-the-next-6-weeks-and-how-i-ll-do-it-even-if-i-can-t-code-d0c6ef5a7a5b#.jsamg6qsu
======
hoodoof
Just work on one thing that has a chance of being used. It's going to take
some time. Give it all you've got. If it hasn't worked in say six months, try
something else.

Six startups in six is just showcasing your lack of understanding of what it
really takes.

~~~
brudgers
Learning to iterate and not to fall in love with one's own ideas is a valuable
habit. Discipline is useful too.

